# Cpt 26210 with cpt 26160



## redpoppy (Oct 27, 2009)

The surgeon excised a mucous cyst of the distal interphalangeal joint, left middle finger  (26160-F2). Through the same incision she also used a rongeur to remove an osteophyte on a phalange and "smoothed the dorsal aspect of the joint with a rasp".  Can we also code 26210? Our software is giving mixed messages about the bundling of these codes?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 11, 2012)

Per 2012 AAOS when billing a mucoid DIP cyst 26160 is not INCLUDING excsion of osteophyte/bone spur 26210 as it did in the past.

Medicare still shows 26210 w/ 26160 bundling....

If following AAOS no 59 modifier needed.....?


----------



## VioletP (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you post the link to the AAOS 2012 that indicates this information?


----------

